# New P226 arrived with dirty bore



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Recently bought a NIB Sig P226, and when it arrived I took it down to look at parts. The bore was dirty. I supposed it was tested, but is it normal to have a new Sig arrive with a dirty bore?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

dirty is subjective.... whats dirty to one person may not be dirty to another..... i dont know of any firearm company that sends out a weapon that has not been test fired atleast one, and many companies bench fire a group for QA purposes. none of these manufacturers clean the gun after this test. finding an unfired gun is near impossible. even commemoratives are test fired in the raw.


----------

